# Best Arrow Fletcher



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

I use an E-Z Fletch Bolt. Needed the Bolt over the Mini because I use aluminum arrows. The Mini is for carbon arrows because they are typically smaller diameter. I love the E-Z Fletch. I can also do one at a time if I knock a vane off when shooting. If you get glue build up (I use Gorilla Super Glue), I just tip the unit upside down and dip it in acetone in jar for about 10 minutes and wipe it clean. Just like brand new again. I probably have $65 invested in the tool, acetone, glue and 100 Blazers. Just ordered up my second 100 Blazers. I like doing it all myself. Nice not having to run to the archery shop to have my arrows re-fletched.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Bitz


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok another one for the E-Z fletch...anyone else? I use carbon arrows and blazer vanes so I think the E-Z fletch mini would work best. There is one by bohning that supposedly gets the perfect offset for blazers but it looks like you can only do one vane at a time.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Helix is the Bohning jig that is designed for blazers. I've seen it in action and from what I've seen it looks pretty slick.

I personally like the one at a time I think that is the only way to know for sure every fletch is aligned the same.


----------



## duckduckboom (Jun 16, 2010)

Arizona Mini FOR SURE!! I dont know if i have ever been able to get so much Helical on my blazers,(even with my Bitz)


----------



## jacolyn (Sep 1, 2010)

hi, i have the bohning blazer fletching jigs new for $35.00 tyd [email protected]


----------



## rholson (Jun 22, 2007)

I've got a Arizona E-Z Fletch mini and love it. Fast and very easy to learn with. Does a phenomenal job on blazers! I have a bitzenberger as well for doing feathers and fat arrows, but if I was only going to fletch blazers on standard sized carbon shafts I'd probably never use the bitz. Get the E-Z fletch. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Get a Bitz it will do everything and will last forever you will save money in the long run because all your buddies will want you to fletch arrows since the Bitz does the best job and you can make a little side money


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

bitzenburger, don't waste your time with anything else


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I was in the same boat you are when i bought mine. Not a lot of cash but not wanting to waste it either. Went with the grayling 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=421_70&products_id=3019

It does everything i want for myself and didnt cost a ton of coin.


----------



## GA.BOY446 (Apr 1, 2011)

rholson said:


> I've got a Arizona E-Z Fletch mini and love it. Fast and very easy to learn with. Does a phenomenal job on blazers! I have a bitzenberger as well for doing feathers and fat arrows, but if I was only going to fletch blazers on standard sized carbon shafts I'd probably never use the bitz. Get the E-Z fletch. You won't be disappointed.


The E-Z Fletch is a fast, easy, tool to use but it is overpriced like a lot of the stuff in the World of Archery.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Get a bitz with a zenith kit, save yourself time and hassle down the road.
I however actually use a marting J-8 jig, its similar to the bitz but hard plastic.


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

Bitzenburger


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Madlaz said:


> Get a Bitz it will do everything and will last forever you will save money in the long run because all your buddies will want you to fletch arrows since the Bitz does the best job and you can make a little side money


Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the thread listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.

Here'a link to an explanation of the Zenith Bitzenberger Upgrade.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1451052
Joe B.


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Jo Jan works for me.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

In all honest, the arizona ez fletch is a "cheap" way to fletch your own arrows but you do not get a solid product...IMHO for those who will start raising eyebrows. It is good but I think a Jo Jan or a Bitz is better and ultimately both gives you a good solid product when you do it correctly and makes you fletch an arrow correctly. Again guys...don't kill me as it is an opinion. I do believe the arizona ez fletch would work for your purposes...just follow the advice that others gave about the "mini". Cheers!
Fred


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Me using Arizona Fletcher, one can fletch at different angle with some
experience, normally it's 1 degree.


----------

